# Martha eye test with Optigen



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

It's all clear. 
So happy news for Martha and the option to breed from her in the future is there. 
Hip scoring next lol


Test Performed: prcd Mutation Test for PRA

Sample Type: Blood

Test Results: Genotype of your dog is NORMAL/CLEAR.
Risk for developing prcd-PRA: This dog will never develop the prcd form of PRA (progressive rod-cone degeneration form of Progressive Retinal Atrophy). 
Significance for breeding: Genetically Normal/Clear dogs can be bred to any dog and will produce no pups affected with the prcd form of PRA.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Good news dx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

That's great Adam, looking forward to the pitter patter of petit paws .....


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Excellent news Adam xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

That is great news and well done for doing all the tests! Maybe I will come and see you when I am looking for number two Cockapoo!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Wonderful news! 

Karen x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Great news Adam


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Sezra said:


> That is great news and well done for doing all the tests! Maybe I will come and see you when I am looking for number two Cockapoo!




Make your mind up thought you said no more cockapoos!!!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Did I? Noooo....surely not. Only if I can find one that ticks all my boxes I said!  

I wont be getting another one until Daisy is around two years old anyway. I have a long way to go with my girlie until I would consider adding to our family. x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Did I? Noooo....surely not. Only if I can find one that ticks all my boxes I said!
> 
> I wont be getting another one until Daisy is around two years old anyway. I have a long way to go with my girlie until I would consider adding to our family. x


 Yeah you did say that soz hun xx

Good luck on finding one that ticks all your boxes 

I think a 2 year age gap is perfect


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

M&M and Sarah you are naughty girls .. more cockapoos ... 

Although it sounds like Daisy would do well with a playmate ...

What about Monty? He has a very cute playmate already


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

She would love a playmate but for now she will have to make do with her doggy friends up the field. 4 Cocker spaniels, 6 Cockerpoos, a ridgeback and several staffie crosses. There are lots of others but these are her favourite buddies. The last three days she had been playing with Max her bestest boyfriend!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Who ate lots of others  the Staffies?
:laugh: just joking :laugh


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Sezra said:


> She would love a playmate but for now she will have to make do with her doggy friends up the field. 4 Cocker spaniels, 6 Cockerpoos, a ridgeback and several staffie crosses. There ate lots of others but tgese are her favourite buddies. The last three days she had been playing with Max her bestest boyfriend!


6 cockapoos lucky you. Round here I have only seen one called Jude who I only see once in a blue moon.

Although hubby saw a puppy the other day and my neighbour knows of another in my area but have not seen.

Monty was like that as a puppy loved them all and now he doesn't like other dogs with the exception of a few.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

We're meeting one on Monday  Lives about 10 miles away, belongs to a friend of a friend so we're gatecrashing their walk together. I'm very excited. Still waiting to find out about the lady getting one in Dunbar too


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Playmates in the field are perfect  

Oakley and Honey love their doggy friends .. just as much as I love my cockapoo friends  ahhhh that was JoJo being nice..


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

You are nice


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Who ate lots of others  the Staffies?
> :laugh: just joking :laugh


Bloomin phone!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Adam, fantastic news on the results :congrats:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great news Adam, so pleased for you ... so on to next step x


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Well done Sis love Brother Dexter xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hug:


----------

